# Please watch before posting lol



## AB^ (Nov 30, 2007)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting">http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting</a><!-- m -->


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh my, this is just great. This should be made a sticky.


----------



## olympus (Nov 30, 2007)

Now that is some funny stuff thanks for the lesson.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 30, 2007)

funny yet true :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike (Nov 30, 2007)

Hahaha. :lol:


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 30, 2007)

served.


----------



## AB^ (Nov 30, 2007)

RehabRalphy said:


> Oh my, this is just great. This should be made a sticky.



I agree 110%


----------



## aj12790 (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## AB^ (Jan 6, 2008)

Bump :wink:


----------



## Lexi (Jan 6, 2008)

OMFG hahaha good stuff.


----------



## hoosier (Mar 6, 2008)

HAHAHA! thats awsome!! did you see what some of the forum topics were?lol one said values of anti-christ. hahah that was awsome!! :rofl :tomu


----------



## DZLife (Mar 6, 2008)

HAHA LMFAO I had to rewatch for that....FUNNY STUFF!!!
Someone should make one of those for THIS forum!


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 6, 2008)

This should be the new forum mantra.


----------



## angelrose (Mar 6, 2008)

:wnw lmao


----------



## AB^ (May 22, 2008)

Bump


----------



## DZLife (May 22, 2008)

Again? I guess it makes sense XD It is very relevant to our forum.


----------



## angelrose (May 22, 2008)

did I get bumped ? LOL.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 17, 2008)

Bah hahaha haha So true lol I might be guilty of a forum crime lol BUMP :-D


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 23, 2009)

We should make this a sticky...eh?


----------

